# The Spike Lee Joint Collections, 1 and 2 on home video June 10th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Releasing for the First Time in a 2-Movie Collection 
on Blu-ray From Award Winning Filmmaker Spike Lee



THE SPIKE LEE JOINT COLLECTION: VOL. 1 AND VOL.2


Volume 1 Includes 25th Hour & He Got Game

Volume 2 Includes Summer of Sam & Miracle at St. Anna



Both Volumes Include All-New Recorded Audio Commentary

On Blu-ray June 10th, 2014



Volume 1: 25th Hour

Synopsis: In 24 short hours, former king of Manhattan Monty Brogan (Ed Norton) will go to prison for seven long years. In his last day on the outside, Monty tires to reconnect with his father, reunite with two old friends and figure out if his girlfriend was the one who tipped off the cops. 

Cast: Ed Norton (Fight Club, American History X), Brian Cox (Troy, Braveheart), Philip Seymour Hoffman (Capote, Doubt), Barry Pepper (Saving Private Ryan, The Green Mile), Rosario Dawson (Sin City, Seven pounds)

Director: Spike Lee (Inside Man, Malcom X)

Writer: David Benioff (Troy, “Game of Thrones”)

Producer: Julia Chasman (25th Hour, Quills), Jon Kilik (The Hunger Games, Babel), Spike Lee (Inside Man, Malcom X), Tobey Maguire (Spiderman)

Rating: U.S. rating R; CE rating 14A

Feature Run Time: 135 minutes

New Bonus Content:

Audio Commentary By Director Spike Lee And Actor Edward Norton

Existing Bonus Content:

The Evolution Of An American Filmmaker (RT: 22:21)

6 Deleted Scenes (RT: 10:16)

Audio Commentary By Director Spike Lee

Audio Commentary By Screenwriter David Benioff

Ground Zero - A Tribute (RT: 5:32)



He Got Game

Synopsis: A convict given one shot at a second chance to be a father to his estranged son Jesus. Jake Shuttlesworth (Denzel Washington) is granted temporary release from state prison in order to persuade his son, the nations’ top college basketball recruit, to play ball for the Governor’s alma mater. 

Cast: Denzel Washington (American Gangster, Training Day), Ray Allen (NBA Star) Milla Jovovich (The Fifth Element, Resident Evil) Rosario Dawson (Sin City, Seven pounds)

Director: Spike Lee (Inside Man, Malcom X)

Writer: Spike Lee (Inside Man, Malcom X)

Producer: Spike Lee (Inside Man, Malcom X), Jon Kilik (The Hunger Games, Babel)

Rating: U.S. rating R; CE rating 18A

Feature Run Time: 136 minutes

New Bonus Content:

Audio Commentary By Director Spike Lee And Actor Ray Allen





Volume 2: Summer of Sam

Synopsis: During New York City’s infamous summer of 1977, friends in a small Italian neighborhood become convinced that the notorious killer is someone close to home, the madman’s reign of terror sparks a wave of distrust that tears relationships apart.

Cast: John Leguizamo (Moulin Rouge, Romeo + Juliette), Mira Sorvino (Mighty Aphrodite, Mimic) and Adrien Brody (The Pianist, King Kong)

Director: Spike Lee (Inside Man, Malcom X)

Writer: Victor Colocchio (Inside Man, Goodfellas), Michael Imperioli (Goodfellas, The Lovely Bone), Spike Lee (Inside Man, Malcom X)

Producer: Jon Kilik (The Hunger Games, Babel), Spike Lee (Inside Man, Malcom X)

Rating: R

Feature Run Time: 142 minutes

New Bonus Content:

Audio Commentary By Director Spike Lee And Actor John Leguizamo



Miracle at St. Anna

The untold story of courage and brotherhood in this World War II epic is based on the celebrated novel of James McBride. Stationed in Italy, four members of the U.S. Army’s all-black, 92nd Infantry Division, the Buffalo Soldiers, are trapped behind enemy lines after one of them risks his life to save a traumatized young boy.

Cast: Derek Luke (Antwone Fisher, Captain America: The First Avenger) Michael Ealy (Seven Pounds, Underworld: Awakening), Laz Alonso (Avatar, Fast and Furious), Omar Benson Miller (9 Mile, The Sorcerer’s Apprentice)

Director: Spike Lee (Inside Man, Malcom X)

Writer: James McBride (Red Hook Summer)

Producer: Robert Cicutto (Hotel Rwanda, Orlando), Spike Lee (Inside Man, Malcom X), Luigi Musini (Hotel Rwanda, Orlando)

Rating: R

Feature Run Time: 160 minutes

New Bonus Content:

Audio Commentary By Director Spike Lee And Screenwriter James McBride

Existing Bonus Content:

Deeds Not Words (RT: 17:21)

The Buffalo Soldier Experience (RT: 19:53)

9 Deleted Scenes (RT: 20:11)



Release Date: June 10, 2014 (Direct Pre-book: 4/15/2014; Distributor Pre-book: 4/29/2014)

Aspect Ratios: 25th Hour: 2.40:1

He Got Game: 1.85:1

Summer of Sam: 1.85:1

Miracle at St. Anna: 2.35:1

Audio: 25th Hour: English 5.1 DTS-HDMA, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 2.0 Dolby Digital

He Got Game: English 5.1 DTS-HDMA, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital

Summer of Sam: English 5.1 DTS-HDMA, French 2.0 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital

Miracle at St. Anna: English 5.1 DTS-HDMA, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital

Languages: English SDH, Spanish, French (same for all 4 titles)

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish, French (same for all 4 titles)


----------

